

My startups iPhone app rejected for "Not being useful". Help / What can I do? - msencenb
http://www.adsreloaded.com/blog/uncategorized/adsreloaded-udid-tool-rejected-from-app-store/

======
benologist
Why do you need an app for the udid? Wasn't it all over the news this week
that that info was being passed around like candy?

~~~
msencenb
The UDID is used as a verification process in order to get credit for
downloading apps. It's just a slightly different validation system than
apperang.com and tapzilla.com

